# Hello and bike recommendations (Norco Ryde vs. One25)



## trythisusername (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey All

First post, so g’day to everyone (yep, I’m Aussie). Great to be part of the community here! 😀

Ok, so after being very active for many years doing snowboarding, wakeboarding, skating etc I’ve been without a sport to get my ‘fix’ for a few years (kids, family life etc...can do that to a bloke). I’m now planning to get back into something. Always enjoyed riding, and have decided that bikes are the next step for me. So I’m off to buy my bike very soon and was hoping to get some advice. 

I’ve decided that I’d like to get a street/DJ bike as it’s the type of riding that I know I will naturally progress toward. I will also jump on the bike to ride around my area with the kids, but mainly focused on street/DJ style. 

I don’t want to spend heaps on the first bike, so looking for a reasonable price. Not interested in building my own (sure that will come) or buying used (rather have a warranty). Really want to get something ready to go and just get riding! 

Options I am looking currently are at are:

- Norco Ryde
- Norco One125

I’d like to have front shocks as well as front and rear brakes. 

Would be really interested in hearing your thoughts on comparing these two models? Also feel free to suggest anything around the same price. 

Currently living in Australia (Brisbane) and would like to buy in-store. 

Thanks in advance! 

Rob


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

You are on the right track with those bikes. You want a street oriented DJer with minimal BB drop. People will argue on wheel sizes. A bmx bike is actually easiest to learn on but DJer 26er not too much harder. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

The One25 has nicer components in it. But, for the price, the Ryde would be a fun ride for ya. The last customer who bought a Ryde from our shop took off down the street right out of the shop ripping a wheelie. It was rad!

I ride my DJ bike the most with my niece and nephew. It's just easier for cruising around the neighborhood - you've got the right idea there.


----------



## trythisusername (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback so far guys, I really appreciate it. 

I went and checked out the Ryde at my local shop yesterday. They even let me take it for a few turns in the car park and it felt really good. They didn’t have a One25 in stock at the time, but based on the price (plus I’d have to add cost of a front brake) it is too much for me to consider for someone starting out. Plus I need a new helmet and other bits and pieces. 

The only thing I’d want to change on it is swap the seat post for something that can take a pivot seat. When I fully extended it (to replicate going for a ride with the kids) the nose of the seat was digging into places you don’t want it digging into! 

Any suggestions on this? 

I’m pretty well sold on the Ryde as it gives me what I want and best value for money I can find. I however have this thought in the back of my head that I might to wiser to get more of a regular mountain bike to start off with. Maybe that’s the dad in me talking(?), not sure. 

Is there anything halfway between a DJ/street bike and regular mountain bike? Or would I just be ending up with a bike that doesn’t do anything particularly well? I’m not flush with funds at the moment, but I know I could pick up a half decent new regular hard-tail mountain bike for $500 if I felt the need to have both options. 

For me I know that no matter what I buy I’ll gravitate to wanting to learn tricks on it, mainly street style stuff, maybe with a little bit of dirt here and there. But don’t see myself going super hard. 

Sorry, bit of a ramble, just thinking out loud.

Let me know if you have any thoughts on this aspect too.


----------

